# Air Compressor



## Kevin and Sheri (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi,

Getting ready for our last camping trip of the season....Thanksgiving in Death Valley, CA with our newly purchased Outback 250RS. I tried installing a winterizing kit at the water pump, but it was a total pain to access. I don't want to cut into any lines. I'm looking for a good quality, inexpensive, oiless air compressor to get a quick winterizing job done before we head back home. I have no idea what size (gallon) compressor to get. Does anyone have any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## Pop up graduate (Sep 11, 2013)

Kevin and Sheri said:


> Hi,
> 
> Getting ready for our last camping trip of the season....Thanksgiving in Death Valley, CA with our newly purchased Outback 250RS. I tried installing a winterizing kit at the water pump, but it was a total pain to access. I don't want to cut into any lines. I'm looking for a good quality, inexpensive, oiless air compressor to get a quick winterizing job done before we head back home. I have no idea what size (gallon) compressor to get. Does anyone have any thoughts? Thanks!


I just winterized ours on Saturday evening with a small 3 or 4 gallon pancake compressor. Mine is a Porter-Cable, but any brand with an adjustable pressure regulator should do. Remember, you don't want to run much more than 30-40 psi. With the pressure regulated down, you will not flow nearly as much volume of air, so I believe the pancake works fine. It's going to run the entire time but you shouldn't need to run more than 10-20 minutes for all the water to be gone. I have that same hole under the couch and wasn't very excited about adding a winterizing kit without more access to the pipes. I am thinking about taking the fabric covered board off the front of the couch to see if I can gain better access that way. It looks like the screws are behind the fabric covered buttons. They are held on by bonnet snaps so you should be able to just pop them off and remove the screw.

-Kevin


----------



## Herbicidal (Aug 29, 2003)

Kevin and Sheri said:


> Getting ready for our last camping trip of the season....Thanksgiving in Death Valley, CA with our newly purchased Outback 250RS.


Hope you have an *AWESOME* time! Love it there! We usually go between Christmas and New Years.


----------



## 26rester (Dec 11, 2012)

I was thinking about adding the winterize kit to my then, a friend told me the shower head hose is the same fitting as the pump. So I removed the line at the pump put the other end into the gallon of antifreeze and turned ont he pump works great. I also have a pancake compressor as well mine is a off brand cheap like only 30 dollars at Walmart.


----------



## Kevin and Sheri (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks Kevin,

We graduated from a pop-up too. I removed the front panel with no problems; however, the pump is behind everything and toward the wall....hence, my compressor thought to save some time and aggravation. We love this new trailer though!


----------



## Kevin and Sheri (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks for the responses! I wish Keystone would of made access to the water pump easier. I suspect the company thought customers were moving toward air compressors for winterizing rather than RV antifreeze.


----------



## Kevin and Sheri (Oct 17, 2013)

Just ordered a 3-gallon pancake compressor from Harbor Freight....again, thanks for the info!


----------

